# What should I make in Woodshop?



## number1failure (Sep 24, 2010)

What should I make in Woodshop? I was thinking a Rubik's Cube, or maybe even GuHong if the teacher thinks there will be enough time left in the semester.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 1, 2010)

30th anniversiry wooden cube WITH a wooden core its a bit late but anyway


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 1, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> 30th anniversiry wooden cube WITH a wooden core *its a bit late* but anyway



Just a bit. 

Try cutting wooden magic tiles. They're basically just squares, but with some extra lines and carving on the edges.


----------



## Lorken (Oct 3, 2010)

Try making a fully functional 12x12 or something. wooden 3x3 with permanent paint would also be sweet, nicely sanded down.


----------



## Edward (Oct 3, 2010)

Make a perfect sphere without guidelines


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 3, 2010)

1x2x3 cube. They are easy and fun. Make parts like so: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPeiQKmoaUc


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 3, 2010)

This


----------



## Kurbitur (Oct 3, 2010)

yottaminx


----------



## Samania (Oct 3, 2010)

A guitar.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Oct 3, 2010)

A mini tree.


----------



## Chapuunka (Oct 3, 2010)

A giraffe with a party hat playing a functional trumpet.


----------



## The Puzzler (Oct 3, 2010)

A siamese cube


----------



## da25centz (Oct 3, 2010)

tetraminx.


----------



## ThatGuy (Oct 3, 2010)

clogs.


----------



## blade740 (Oct 3, 2010)

You could make a wooden burr puzzle:
http://www.craftsmanspace.com/free-projects/knot-burr-puzzle-plan.html


----------



## VP7 (Oct 3, 2010)

Get six types of wood, make a set of wooden tiles.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Oct 3, 2010)

Make a 2X4 block of wood


----------



## Tyjet66 (Oct 3, 2010)

I had the same issue with not knowing what to make, so I'm making my girlfriend a high class bookshelf:
http://americanwoodworker.com/blogs/projects/archive/2009/08/06/sliding-door-bookcase.aspx


----------



## SuperStrawberry (Oct 3, 2010)

2x2x1?


----------



## Chrish (Oct 3, 2010)

A piece of wood.


----------



## Joker (Oct 3, 2010)

examinx


----------

